# Dashcam?



## UberSonic

Does anyone have a Dashcam installed? Single (road only) or Double (road and interior) lens? If so, what are rider reactions to it when they notice? Does it affect your rating if they do? Share pictures of your install!


----------



## Sydney Uber

My senior driver has a dash cam which fits at the beginning of his working week, then takes it home at the end of the week and downloads anything entertaining. 

As the owner of the car I do feel more secure if there is a record of an traffic incident that has another party dishonestly making liability claims. 

I always start setting up my cars nicely with phone brackets and extra charge points, it all falls down when trying to route and conceal the cables. 

Finding good quality power cables that can survive more than a year's use is hard. The amount of cheap Chinese crap on the market is frustrating. 

I hope to get a Audi Q7 before the year ends and have vowed to put aside a decent budget to get it set-up nicely including a dashcam firing from both ends with rear view


----------



## kalo

UberSonic said:


> Does anyone have a Dashcam installed? Single (road only) or Double (road and interior) lens? If so, what are rider reactions to it when they notice? Does it affect your rating if they do? Share pictures of your install!


Ahhh thanks for this thread. I was leaving Las Vegas a few weeks ago and passed a vehicle that looked to have some sort of dash/windshield device with what looked like maybe two lenses pointed to the interior, angled a bit to the driver and passenger. I tried searching to find something like that with no luck. But now searching on "dual lens dash camera" I get the hits I was wanting to find and see something similar. One has two cameras that rotate 180 deg. I think a potential good plan might be something like this camera, but have both facing the road. If a bad situation started unfolding inside the car, one could be rotated to view the inside. Not sure if practical, but worth thinking about. If cameras were pointed to the interior with sound, one (at least in USA) would need some sort of notice posted about audio/video recording occurring I think.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Just a forward facing one, hard wired in. It's a requirement by my insurance company. It's mounted just behind the rear view mirror. Don't think any riders notice it, but had a couple talk about to me about it. It's becoming more commonplace here anyway.


----------



## grams777

I just bought one earlier today. Dual lense. I'm keeping both facing out. One is wide angle, the other is close up. If something is going on to my left, right, or in cabin, I can rotate them. I've got it up about as high as I can just left of the rear view mirror. I tried it on the dash, but the picture coverage was limited. It was also hard to mount there. I can mute the mic or leave it on. The screen can also be toggled so it doesn't display while recording. My state is one party consent. Will see how it goes.

Near miss accidents plus stories like this one below (and several others) have me a bit cautious:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/2axr4z


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/2bgcqy

Picture of it mounted with the screen on:


----------



## grams777

I used this dashcam for a few hours so far. Here are some observations:

No passengers mentioned it. It seems to sort of blend with the mirror color and the screen is off. Maybe even looks like a gps or something. If asked, I'll say something like it's a dashcam activated as needed to record any road incidents outside the car. Who knows, maybe seeing it will make someone think twice about making up a wild story about driving though red lights or whatever.

The video quality seems decent, but not good enough to pickup license plates. It may be because I have both cameras recording. They both appear to be combined into one 720p image. A 1080 p cam may do that better. I could see the benefit of getting one of those.

However, I would still overall tend to go with the 720p dual camera version. The reason is what you want to record can in seconds be easily changed. Just swivel the camera around. The police or someone comes up on your left or right? Turn them sideways. Someone starts doing something inappropriate with you, turn up the music distract them to look out the window while you turn the fish eye one inward (one party recording states of course). This saved a cab driver from sexual assault charges not long ago.

Also, with 720p your recording time will probably be longer. With 32 GB memory cards at $20, you might be able to use one or two for a whole day. Keep them for a few days just in case before rotating them back in. Maybe someone will say you ran a red light and get you deactivated. You can also press a button to tag and lock a minute before and after a certain event. Then archive them separately.

The software on the one I got is ok, but you can only get to videos through using a program on certain windows computers.


----------



## kalo

grams777 said:


> I used this dashcam for a few hours so far. Here are some observations:


Thanks grams, great info. That is similar to the style i saw. I agree the idea of being able to rotate them only if needed is perfect. Is audio being recorded? That might be the most important point as the laws on audio are complicated and require notification at least in USA.


----------



## grams777

kalo said:


> Thanks grams, great info. That is similar to the style i saw. I agree the idea of being able to rotate them only if needed is perfect. Is audio being recorded? That might be the most important point as the laws on audio are complicated and require notification at least in USA.


Either way. You can toggle it on or off. Legality of notification depends on the jurisdiction.


----------



## UberSonic

The legality of it here in Michigan seems to come down to eavesdropping when not a party to the conversation, and the observed parties have an expectation of privacy. Being inside the car you are a party to any conversation going on, even if you are tuning it out. And the only way an 'expectation of privacy' can be had in a car would be in a proper limo with a divider wall from the driver.


----------



## grams777

I've only had this dashcam for barely one day. And I just caught someone at the airport nearly backing straight into me while my passengers (2 adults and an infant) were exiting.

I was already in park. Had I not honked, he may have hit me. It doesn't seem like he even looked behind him until about that point. Without the video, you could wonder did I hit him or did he back into me. The video makes it clear.

The dashcam nearly paid for itself several times over.

See below (left side is wide angle similar to a normal view, right side is a zoom in).


----------



## Andy J

Wow, that recording of the car carelessly backing out towards you at the airport is impressive. Glad that you had already gotten and mounted the dashcam. What make/model is the dashcam ? Where did you buy it from ?


----------



## grams777

It's something called the original dash cam 2. I bought it at the TA Nashville truck stop. $150.

Then bought a 32 GB card for $25 at walmart, it only came with 8GB.

Original Dashcam 2 (click here)


----------



## grams777

Also noticed this in the news:

In another development, taxi cabs in Philadelphia will be required to install security cameras this year, following approval Thursday by the state Independent Regulatory Review Commission.

The security cameras will monitor both the driver and passengers, and are designed to improve safety for both, said the Philadelphia Parking Authority, which regulates taxis in Philadelphia.

"We expect that most, if not all, installations will have been completed by the end of the year," said James Ney, director of the Taxicab & Limousine Division of the Parking Authority.

http://articles.philly.com/2014-07-...ft-puc-pennsylvania-public-utility-commission


----------



## Art71

http://amzn.to/2qw3Kea


----------



## LuLu

Anyone know if these are legal in CA?


----------



## Art71

LuLu said:


> Anyone know if these are legal in CA?


http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d12/vc26708.htm


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Art71 said:


> http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d12/vc26708.htm


There is some interesting language about video event recorders (a.k.a. dashcams):

"(B) A vehicle equipped with a video event recorder shall have a notice posted in a visible location which states that a passenger's conversation may be recorded.

(C) Video event recorders shall store no more than 30 seconds before and after a triggering event."

But, there is different language if its a commercial vehicle, which raises the question about whether an UberX is such a vehicle, although I think that the visible disclaimer is needed in all cases. I did not read it carefully, but the 30 second limit before and after an event is an interesting caveat.


----------



## Art71

This might help out a bit: http://thelosangelescriminaldefense...aw-allows-video-cameras-in-car-what-it-means/


----------



## JDTech

LuLu said:


> Anyone know if these are legal in CA?


I wanted to chime in here. Not only as a customer of yours but to tell you about the Roadhawk HD. My wife and I use your service a lot and love it!. I work for TimeTec we sell the famous RoadHawk HD dashcams and if any of you are interested we are having a great promo right now just search for TimeTec store on ebay $100.00 off them. Its a great deal on a quality DashCam for you guys and gals. Thanks again to all of you that provide this service. After using it a few times a lot of our friends are now using it as well Cheers!

JDK


----------



## unter ling

JDTech said:


> I wanted to chime in here. Not only as a customer of yours but to tell you about the Roadhawk HD. My wife and I use your service a lot and love it!. I work for TimeTec we sell the famous RoadHawk HD dashcams and if any of you are interested we are having a great promo right now just search for TimeTec store on ebay $100.00 off them. Its a great deal on a quality DashCam for you guys and gals. Thanks again to all of you that provide this service. After using it a few times a lot of our friends are now using it as well Cheers!
> 
> JDK


Are you reading the posts about the rate cuts? Some drivers could not afford your product on the money they make off uber. Thanks for letting us know about it. Sounds like a good product.


----------



## JDTech

I saw some things on the news about it. Also some drivers leaving to go to another company. I'm sorry you all are hitting some hard times. I have always had a good experience with all of you. I think you all deserve a RAISE not cuts!!!

JDK


----------



## timalt325

grams777 said:


> I've only had this dashcam for barely one day. And I just caught someone at the airport nearly backing straight into me while my passengers (2 adults and an infant) were exiting.
> 
> I was already in park. Had I not honked, he may have hit me. It doesn't seem like he even looked behind him until about that point. Without the video, you could wonder did I hit him or did he back into me. The video makes it clear.
> 
> The dashcam nearly paid for itself several times over.
> 
> See below (left side is wide angle similar to a normal view, right side is a zoom in).


What kinda dash cam you have looks like good quality.


----------



## pengduck

grams777 said:


> I've only had this dashcam for barely one day. And I just caught someone at the airport nearly backing straight into me while my passengers (2 adults and an infant) were exiting.
> 
> I was already in park. Had I not honked, he may have hit me. It doesn't seem like he even looked behind him until about that point. Without the video, you could wonder did I hit him or did he back into me. The video makes it clear.
> 
> The dashcam nearly paid for itself several times over.
> 
> See below (left side is wide angle similar to a normal view, right side is a zoom in).


Dumbass was probably looking at his back-up camera.


----------



## Fauxknight

I run a duel lens, keep one pointed both ways. I keep the LCD turned off so as to make it less obvious. If a passenger does inquire about it I tell them the truth, the camera is for liability purposes, I've been using one before ever doing Uber, and I don't keep any recordings unless something significant happens otherwise they just overwrite themselves eventually.


----------



## MEB

This is the one I have,

Black Box G1W Original Dashboard Camera
Only $68 on amazon.

Check out the video on YouTube, its amazing.


----------



## ATLrider

dual, front road, and rear road.


----------



## jsixis

I,m using an old Iphone for a dash cam, it works great. just delete the video after a ride. I use it just in case I'm in an accident and for the hey honey watch this idiot yucks.


----------



## G-Man

Illegal in CA to have an LCD Display facing the driver, however I doubt you will get a ticket for that.
I elected to install a 4 camera system from Planet Halo, 3 outside, one inside, no drilling, all in one unit.


----------



## SDUberdriver

G-Man said:


> Illegal in CA to have an LCD Display facing the driver, however I doubt you will get a ticket for that.
> I elected to install a 4 camera system from Planet Halo, 3 outside, one inside, no drilling, all in one unit.
> View attachment 2952


_Thats nice.Where did you get it from? I suppose I could just Google it,ha ha _


----------



## timalt325

Is that to record the passengers or outside?


----------



## UberLuxbod

If you check Twitter in London you can see the benefit of recording Pax.

It is getting extremely common for people to request an Uber(usually X) and then publish the route which goes allnover the place in different directions.

One recent incident involved the Metro freesheet publishing the drivers name and picture along with the route.

In a picture i saw you could clearly see it was a Fare Split job.

London Cabbies have jumped on it saying he must have got lost.

But as many UberX over here uses SatNav I have my doubts.

I personally believe it was a group of friends sharing a car home with the intent of getting it for free afterwards.

In car footage could confirmnor deny the story.

The biggest issue is the App will get you a car without a destination.

So this was always going to happen in London imho.


----------



## dboogie2288

LuLu said:


> Anyone know if these are legal in CA?


I LOVE how you have to ask if shit is illegal in CA. I mean, SERIOUSLY?! this is YOUR property...you SHOULD be able to do as you please....but the communist state of CA says otherwise. Why the hell do people LOOOVE living there so much?!

/rant

Anyhow, those who say NO LCD facing the driver...I get that. But most cams will have an auto off feature after so long of a time. The cameras that I bought for my cars are pretty basic in comparison to these shown in this thread, but I do have them time out after a 1 minute. I would get distracted watching the LCD for fun....


----------



## Chris Dee

G-Man said:


> Illegal in CA to have an LCD Display facing the driver, however I doubt you will get a ticket for that.
> I elected to install a 4 camera system from Planet Halo, 3 outside, one inside, no drilling, all in one unit.
> View attachment 2952


That is a monstrosity of a camera but how good can the clarity be with those small camera's? as well as night vision probably is nill. But the idea is fantastic. I use a Black Box two channel, very small but HD 1280 night vision cameras, it's pricey but worth it. You cannot film anyone inside your vehicle when you are working in a commercial purpose unless you either have a sticker stating they are being filmed or you state it each time someone rides with you. I'm pretty sure this goes for every state.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

JDTech said:


> I saw some things on the news about it. Also some drivers leaving to go to another company. I'm sorry you all are hitting some hard times. I have always had a good experience with all of you. I think you all deserve a RAISE not cuts!!!
> 
> JDK


You can give your driver a raise snytime. It's called a tip.


----------



## bart2puck

I am considering a camera. My question is, what do you do with the video? lets say its friday night i drive around. get fares, record everything. nothing happens. 

2 weeks later i get a call from PD saying Im wanted for assault. I have video! or do I. do you guys store it on your computer at home? for how long?


----------



## ATLrider

bart2puck said:


> I am considering a camera. My question is, what do you do with the video? lets say its friday night i drive around. get fares, record everything. nothing happens.
> 
> 2 weeks later i get a call from PD saying Im wanted for assault.


take the plea deal, 2 year probation, $1000 fine, and register as sex offender.

uber paid $250 as a cleaning fee. i had to pay the other $750, but they told me, lower rates means more wages.

thats what i had to do last year.
atleast, i can still drive for uber. (uber on)


----------



## bart2puck

Hahahaha


----------



## Stephanie Inge

kalo said:


> Ahhh thanks for this thread. I was leaving Las Vegas a few weeks ago and passed a vehicle that looked to have some sort of dash/windshield device with what looked like maybe two lenses pointed to the interior, angled a bit to the driver and passenger. I tried searching to find something like that with no luck. But now searching on "dual lens dash camera" I get the hits I was wanting to find and see something similar. One has two cameras that rotate 180 deg. I think a potential good plan might be something like this camera, but have both facing the road. If a bad situation started unfolding inside the car, one could be rotated to view the inside. Not sure if practical, but worth thinking about. If cameras were pointed to the interior with sound, one (at least in USA) would need some sort of notice posted about audio/video recording occurring I think.


Which dual lens dash cam do you recommend?


----------



## sUBERu2u

I use a Black Box. Forward facing w/audio. $80 or so. Not a bad picture. Better than the $30 ones advertised on TV. Has a lock button to save the current 5 minute loop from being overwritten. Interface/menu is a disaster. Battery is useless. As in holds no charge whatsoever, though is only apparently supposed to work for a few seconds anyway.


----------



## ajimenez0

I just started driving for Uber and had an incident yesterday with a drunk passenger at 10 am. The whole thing made me think about getting one of these cameras and found the Falcon Zero F360. Seems reasonable at $140 due to its dual-camera feature. I called the Orange County Sheriff and they said there's no specific regulation on the cameras except you have to notify your passengers about it. If a passenger is not comfortable, maybe you can turn the mic off and keep the video in case something happens. 

I rather lose an unhappy passenger than losing in court to a false accusation.


----------



## SafeT

The biggest issue with all of these dash cameras is that they only record about 8-10 hrs of video. Whereas a typical home security DVR can record about 24 days. So, they are only going to be good for known issues at the time of the incident (so you know to save it) or for crashes. In other words, they are mostly designed for crash evidence. Ideally someone would design one that can be stored off the dash somewhere with 1 TB or more of storage and remote cameras mounted on the dash.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie

I do single. But if I need to record the pax. I can just flip it around. A la Taco executive.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010GYYSU2/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Transporter33

Just 


kalo said:


> Ahhh thanks for this thread. I was leaving Las Vegas a few weeks ago and passed a vehicle that looked to have some sort of dash/windshield device with what looked like maybe two lenses pointed to the interior, angled a bit to the driver and passenger. I tried searching to find something like that with no luck. But now searching on "dual lens dash camera" I get the hits I was wanting to find and see something similar. One has two cameras that rotate 180 deg. I think a potential good plan might be something like this camera, but have both facing the road. If a bad situation started unfolding inside the car, one could be rotated to view the inside. Not sure if practical, but worth thinking about. If cameras were pointed to the interior with sound, one (at least in USA) would need some sort of notice posted about audio/video recording occurring I think.


just go ebay or amazon ( I think I saw it in ebay) type dual dash cam they are like 70$ inside and outside decent quality videos a lot of reviews on youtube


----------



## Vwrd01

Dash cam laws in Colorado anybody?


----------



## uberron73

I just bought a duel lens dash cam. One for road, one for interior. I've seen videos of passengers attacking drivers. So it's good to have a recording of incident for proof plus for any road issues. Can't have enough evidence.


----------



## Fauxknight

uberRonSmith said:


> I just bought a duel lens dash cam.


...but, you just activated my trap card.


----------



## uberron73

Fauxknight said:


> ...but, you just activated my trap card.


Wth is a trap card?


----------



## Fauxknight

uberRonSmith said:


> Wth is a trap card?


You wrote duel instead of dual, so it's a joke on your typo.


----------



## uberron73

Fauxknight said:


> You wrote duel instead of dual, so it's a joke on your typo.


Lol I didn't even notice that. I use swipe on my phone so I don't pay attention to what I write..


----------



## Vwrd01

Has anyone heard of this? 

Black Box Mobius


----------



## uberron73

Vwrd01 said:


> Has anyone heard of this?
> 
> Black Box Mobius


I just watched a YouTube video review on it. Looks like it's got clear video. this one didn't have a LCD screen an its small but if it's sumthing ur looking to get . it looks good


----------



## lyft_audi

I have a single lens, but use it for in car, not street view.

Most people ask if Uber requires it, and I just reply that it is for everyone's safety. Most say "I don't blame you."

I had one pax with a negative reaction to it. 

She says "is that a camera? I said it is. She says "why am I being recorded?" To which I respond that everyone gets recorded for all of our safety's sake. She says "don't I have to sign a form or something?". I then explain that it is not being aired, broadcast or posted to the internet for public use, so a consent form is not required. I then explain that the screen is down, you can see that you're being recorded, and you decided to stay in the car.

I have a strict "the camera rolls, or the wheels don't" policy.

If they don't want to be on camera, another uber or lyft car will be along shortly.


----------



## Vwrd01

uberRonSmith said:


> I just watched a YouTube video review on it. Looks like it's got clear video. this one didn't have a LCD screen an its small but if it's sumthing ur looking to get . it looks good


Yea this is mainly going to be used only passenger view and it's discreet but no YouTube video on cabin view during evening / late night. :/


----------



## Vwrd01

lyft_audi said:


> I have a single lens, but use it for in car, not street view.
> 
> Most people ask if Uber requires it, and I just reply that it is for everyone's safety. Most say "I don't blame you."
> 
> I had one pax with a negative reaction to it.
> 
> She says "is that a camera? I said it is. She says "why am I being recorded?" To which I respond that everyone gets recorded for all of our safety's sake. She says "don't I have to sign a form or something?". I then explain that it is not being aired, broadcast or posted to the internet for public use, so a consent form is not required. I then explain that the screen is down, you can see that you're being recorded, and you decided to stay in the car.
> 
> I have a strict "the camera rolls, or the wheels don't" policy.
> 
> If they don't want to be on camera, another uber or lyft car will be along shortly.


Yup that's what I want too.


----------



## uberron73

lyft_audi said:


> I have a single lens, but use it for in car, not street view.
> 
> Most people ask if Uber requires it, and I just reply that it is for everyone's safety. Most say "I don't blame you."
> 
> I had one pax with a negative reaction to it.
> 
> She says "is that a camera? I said it is. She says "why am I being recorded?" To which I respond that everyone gets recorded for all of our safety's sake. She says "don't I have to sign a form or something?". I then explain that it is not being aired, broadcast or posted to the internet for public use, so a consent form is not required. I then explain that the screen is down, you can see that you're being recorded, and you decided to stay in the car.
> 
> I have a strict "the camera rolls, or the wheels don't" policy.
> 
> If they don't want to be on camera, another uber or lyft car will be along shortly.


Wow u run a tight ship but I don't blame u either for ur rules. I'm gonna be like that once I get my dash cam up and running. It's for are protection for many reason. U could get a pissed off female passenger report sumthing sexual or even worse rape. and with the video u can protect urself.


----------



## sUBERu2u

Vwrd01 said:


> Dash cam laws in Colorado anybody?


There are no laws against dash cams in the US. There are laws about recording conversations which vary state to state. Check to see if your state is a two party state (both people in the conversation need to be aware it is being recorded) vs. single party state (only one needs to be aware) then decide if it's worth the risk, or post a sign. California is a dual party state but I record video forward but can flip the cam around if I need to, as well as audio. The camera has a visible 2.5"x1.5" screen with a microphone icon on it so I can argue that meets the "posted" requirement. I should probably add a sticker to the interior.


----------



## lyft_audi

uberRonSmith said:


> U could get a pissed off female passenger report sumthing sexual or even worse rape. and with the video u can protect urself.


Yup. A lot of college age girls around here where I drive too... That was concern #1

My safety came in 2nd... lol

I'm kind of a big guy, not many mess with me... I'm 6' 5" and about 250lbs.


----------



## MikesUber

lyft_audi said:


> Yup. A lot of college age girls around here where I drive too... That was concern #1
> 
> My safety came in 2nd... lol
> 
> I'm kind of a big guy, not many mess with me... I'm 6' 5" and about 250lbs.


Dude how do you even fit in there lol I'm calling you if I ever need backup


----------



## lyft_audi

MikesUber said:


> Dude how do you even fit in there lol I'm calling you if I ever need backup


I have the driver's seat down as low as it goes vertically. I wear my weight well with my height, so i'm not 'fat' looking... Just husky i guess... lol

If you wanna meet up sometime, let me know. I'd like to meet the locals... Met a couple, but they weren't on the forums.


----------

